# REW options for Android



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Is there anything similar to REW that can be used on Android tablets? I don't currently own a microphone that would work with REW, but do own a calibrated microphone for my tablet. 

However, there is no Android version of REW (at least not that I know of) so wondering if anyone knows of something that would do much the same thing? 

Thanks.

Edit: Need more coffee, put this in the wrong place. Time to PM a mod to move it.


----------



## ugnlol (Apr 14, 2010)

What about: Dayton Audio iMM-6 iDevice Calibrated Measurement Microphone


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I have one of those microphones already, what I am talking about is some software similar to this: REW - Room EQ Wizard Room Acoustics Software but for Android

Unless you are saying that the iMM-6 can be used with the REW software.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Could try Audio Tools by Studio Six.
Android Apps | Studio Six Digital


----------



## cms983 (Jul 11, 2015)

I use audiotool with Dayton imm-6. Lots of features for an app and it's very accurate when I compared to REW and my umm-6 mic

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

You can use the iMM6 with a laptop (or desktop or whatever) and REW. You will need a breakout cable to convert the single TRRS connector to a TRS mic and TRS audio.


----------



## Pariah Zero (Mar 23, 2016)

cms983 said:


> I use audiotool with Dayton imm-6. Lots of features for an app and it's very accurate when I compared to REW and my umm-6 mic
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk



AudioTools is excellent, but can get expensive. It's also available for iOS. I hook up my my UMIK-1 mic to my iPhone, and test with AudioTools.
It's nice when the PC is already busy running DSP config software.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cms983 (Jul 11, 2015)

It's only $8 for the app lol. Free if you're resourceful. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Pariah Zero (Mar 23, 2016)

cms983 said:


> It's only $8 for the app lol. Free if you're resourceful.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


Sigh... it turns out we are talking about two entirely different programs with almost the same name: AudioTool and AudioTools.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cms983 (Jul 11, 2015)

Pariah Zero said:


> Sigh... it turns out we are talking about two entirely different programs with almost the same name: AudioTool and AudioTools.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, that makes sense. I can't find audiotools on the play store so must be only for the biPhone

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ugnlol (Apr 14, 2010)

What about: https://www.minidsp.com/products/acoustic-measurement/pmik-1-detail


----------



## Pariah Zero (Mar 23, 2016)

The pmik-1 isn't too different from the Dayton iMM-6. 

They both use small electret microphones, and from what I've read, they don't really do better than what's in your device.

Though this article talks about iOS devices, the overall argument is sound: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

